
Supreme Judicial Bullshit - raleighm
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3143722
======
johnhenry
Paper actually looks interesting. I'm afraid that without an explanation, the
title is going to turn a lot of would-be-interested readers away.

Also, I've read that pdf files (with "[pdf]" in the title) get a lot of
traction on HN, so if you re-post it, you may want to link directly to the
pdf. This is an especially good candidate as the abstract is at the top of the
paper.

